# Is this normal shedding?



## sleep1937 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
a few months ago I rescued a baby pigeon I found. It grew to a fine young male & he began to spend more and more time outside. He now hangs out with a flock but still comes to eat on my window ledge once or twice a day.
He is now about 4 months & 1 week old, & his neck looks like this. Is it normal? Is it because he's shedding? I'm not sure I can do much about it as he won't let me touch him anymore, I just want to know.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is probably molting. If not then could be mites or something. But probably molting which they do annually and replace their feathers.


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, yes, that's perfectly fine - just normal molting. Those worm-like things that you see are just new feathers growing (they kind of form under a closed protective layer first and then start looking normal once they grow out more). You'll see even more of this depending on the season. Pigeons sometimes look scary when they molt. Scary, but still cute and adorable


----------



## sleep1937 (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you! I just wanted to make sure. Glad to hear he will make a handsome pigeon soon


----------

